# Instalar pedestales en parlantes



## skandar (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola a la comunidad, por motivos ajenos a mi voluntad me tuve que distanciar de este foro pero ya estoy de vuelta como corresponde haciendo una consulta, jejeje.
Yo hace un tiempo atras publique unas cajas mini concerte que fabrique yo mismo, quedaron muy bien, suenan de maravilla y me han dado muchas satisfacciones, de hecho aun las conservo. El punto es que ahora necesito montarlas en pedestales y no se en que parte perforar la caja; me explico la caja es trapezoidal, pero no se trata de buscar creo yo el centro del trapecio puesto que el peso se concentra en el frente de la caja... de acuerdo a esto.. en donde tedria que perforar? hay algun calculo, plantilla o indicador que me oriente para saber donde perforar????

Como siempre de antemano les agradezco su ayuda.... siempre ha sido de utilidad.

Muchas Gracias a todos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 21, 2011)

pone la caja arriba de un vaso rigido y las vas moviendo hasta que quede en equilibrio arriba del vaso, ese el centro de gravedad del bafle, ahi tenes que poner el depestal

saludos

Juan


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 21, 2011)

exactamente, la forma más rápida y efectiva de saberlo es colocandolo sobre algun poste, o vaso, o cilindro del diametro del pedestalñ o tripode...y moverlo hasta conseguir balance (equilibrio)

luego marcarlo con fibron o una trincheta y ahi agujerear


----------



## skandar (Ene 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias  juanfilas y a DJ DRACO por la orientacion... es tan simple y la verdad no se me habia ocurrito... lo pondre en practica y le comento resultados... gracias a ambos por su pronta respuesta.

Saludos Cordiales !!!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 22, 2011)

obviamente antes de hacer el agujero, comprate la tobera plástica para que no te quede grande el agujero.

saludos.


----------

